# Western design conference



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Is anyone trying for the WDC this year?They moved it to Jackson Hole was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on doing it there.I have never been there before but have been told it is a higher end town than Cody.I put in for it so we'll see


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

This is my third try…I have my fingers crossed. I missed out on the new show in Cody. Seems it is by invitation only. Hope to see you there.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I have not been invited..so I guess I would not be going. Let us know how it goes SS and Dennis.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

So Cody is still doing there own show? It's probably just the guys who are there and been doing that show forever.The new people who took over the WDC seem nice they said they are going to try and focus a little more on the artist and build it up a little larger.Good luck Dennis ,I guess we will hear in a few weeks.Then we have to cough up at large show fee!!!!I guess it is what it takes to get your name out there.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

You aren't kidding! The Cody show is associated with the Buffalo Bill Center. You might send them a bio. I probably will one of these days. I'm hopefull the new WDC will be a little more inclined to a rustic approach.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion I think I will send them a bio and pics ,never hurts to try!!!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Just so you know we will have at least one lumberjock at the WDC and boy is he nervous!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just so you know we expect the video or at least some photos from the nervous LumberJock  oh and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Dennis;
--'nervous', is just an-other way of expressing 'good show' and I know you will do great!!!

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

how exciting. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

We also expect the nervous Lumberjock to wear his Tshirt in those pictures too!

Good luck at the show Dennis.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been so busy I have not gotten on in a while!(Which is good a thing) Congrats on getting in ! Just received my invitation letter today also.We have a lot of work to get started on the show will be here before you know it.
Good luck and see you there


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

my goodness - how many LJ's do we have attending this event? 
Congrats to everyone who has been invited


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats Scott. Here is hoping you do well at the show.


----------

